# Too hot outside so Papa moves Trains inside



## curlyp (Sep 4, 2009)

It is 104 outside so I set up a loop of track inside for my grandson

"http://youtu.be/MSv5v-p74Pc"


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

That's neat. He is really having a time of his life.
Boy can I relate to that with my Dad when one Xmas he set up my Xmas present from Santa, a wind up train. Yup.. 1937 when I was 2. You never forget.








Tk's for the memory's.. 
Oh. I see you live near where I did some basic stuff.. Camp Roberts, Ca. Hot, Hot. Hot. LoL.


----------



## Zonk (Feb 20, 2008)

That's too funny! now I know what I looked like as a kid lol


----------



## rsmproductions (Jan 5, 2008)

That is really awesome!! We are in Reedley and experiencing the same heat...111 yesterday. My son really wants to go out and run his Thomas around the track but it's just too miserable. Think I'll do the same and set up a loop inside.

Richard


----------



## Police1987 (Jun 16, 2012)

Nice, when I was about 7 I had my first g scale train and it was the same size oval. I remember when I got it from the hobby store


----------



## jorgea (Dec 24, 2012)

One's room can be a great place to set it up.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Good thing it's a small loco when he fails to jump off the tracks! 

greg


----------

